# Transmisor AM QRP averiguar potencia



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 16, 2015)

bueno armé este circuito y está funcionando ok pero tengo un colega radioaficionado a 4 km y no logra escucharme a pesar de que cambié de antena dos veces.

Como no tengo wattímetro me parece que no está entregando la potencia que corresponde (3 o 4 watt)...puse una lamparita 12v chiquita (no se cuantos watts tiene) a la salida de antena y se prende y cuando hablo se incrementa el brillo pero no sabría cuanto estaria entregando el bd139.

También conecté dos resistencias metal film de 1 watt a la salida en paralelo de 100 ohms y apenas se entibiecen....

el otro problema que tengo es que voy probando con capacitores fijos en vez de movil a la salida de antena porque los malditos capacitores variables de chapas que tenía antes no sé donde terminaron....y ahora encontrar capacitores variables de esos valores es como buscar dinosaurios.

Espero me den una manito...a lo mejor crimpson sabe del tema 

Una duda....yo con los handys de VHF tocaba la punta de antena con 5watts y me quemaba el dedo....si hago lo mismo con éste debería pasar en hf ? osea tocando la punta de un cable conectado a la antena me debería quemar con 4 o 5 watt?


----------



## miguelus (Jul 16, 2015)

Buenos días.

¿En qué frecuencia trabaja el invento?

Sal U2


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 16, 2015)

Buenas noches, por acá jeje , gracias por ayudar...estoy perdido , en 7 MHz---mas especifico en 7,150 tengo varios cristales pero todos dentro de 7,150 a 7,200 mhz , también estoy notando que con un disipador de 3x3cm (chico) emitiendo un rato apenas entibia....no debería calentar bastante el bd139 a 4 Watts?


----------



## miguelus (Jul 16, 2015)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> gracias por ayudar...estoy perdido
> 
> en 7 mhz---mas especifico en 7,150 tengo varios cristales pero todos dentro de 7,150 a 7,200 mhz



Buenos días de nuevo.

Primera observación, el Choque VK200 en VHF funciona muy bien pero para 7Mhz no es lo más adecuado.

Haz una Bobina de más valor, pe. Sobre un soporte, preferentemente de Ferrita, de un Diámetro de 3mm o 4mm, y unos 2 cm de longitud, bobina ~20 espiras de hilo de cobre esmaltado de 0.6mm.

Esta Bobina no es muy crítica, se trata de asegurar que a 7Mhz presente una alta impedancia comparada con los 50Ω de la Antena, con valor superior a 50µH es suficiente.

Para comprobar que el Transmisor emite, haz lo siguiente...

En una pequeña Bombilla, de las que se emplean en los Diales de los equipos, pon en sus terminales una pequeña Bobina de una o dos espiras, esto tiene que ser suficiente para que la Bombilla se encienda al acercarla a la salida del Transmisor.

Sal U2


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 17, 2015)

perfecto....entonces el choke voy a mejorarlo....tengo unas barritas de esas de ferrita que mencionas.

El tema de la bombilla y las espiras, se debe prender con solo 4 watts que entrega el trasnmisor?



bueno ya hice lo de la bombilla y no prende....pero me parece poco 4 watt para prender una bombilla por inducción...eso no es para amplificadores mas potentes?


----------



## miguelus (Jul 17, 2015)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> perfecto....entonces el choke voy a mejorarlo....tengo unas barritas de esas de ferrita que mencionas.
> 
> El tema de la bombilla y las espiras, se debe prender con solo 4 watts que entrega el trasnmisor?
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Con uno o dos Watios buscando el punto optimo, la Bombo¡illa se enciende, con más o menos luminosidad.

Busca una Bombilla de muy poca potencia y tensión.

También puedes hacerte un pequeño detector de RF con un Diodo de Germanio (OA90 o similar) y un µAmperímetro.

Sal U2


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 17, 2015)

bueno probé con una bombita de linterna (la mas chica que tengo 6volt 0,3 a ) y no prende..... ----probé con dos tres cuatro y cinco vueltas y nada)

así que algo debe andar mal......

algo transmite porque me voy a 3 cuadras con mi radio portatil de onda corta y la antena extensible y llega (muy mal) pero al llamar a cq con un colega de 4km nada de nada.

quizá tengo el transistor buffer quemado o a media potencia me voy a fijar.

el disipador del bd139 se pone tibio y tira a calentito suave si lo dejo 5 min prendido.....


----------



## crimson (Jul 17, 2015)

Hola Esteban, es muy difícil que el BD139 funcione en clase C con ese tipo de circuitos. Por un tema de impedancias, los que mejor andan son los acoplados a transformador:

podés usar toroides de PC sin problemas, pero en 7MHz no esperes más de 1.5W, que te van a alcanzar para hacer 4Km. Sino tenés que usar IRFs:









Saludos C


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 17, 2015)

mmm en esto no estoy de acuerdo...cuando yo era chico armé el transmisor del circuito con el que empezé el post pero con transformador de audio para modularlo.
Me acuerdo que como no sabía nada de antenas puse un cable largo dentro de mi casa tirado en una escalera....un amigo me escuchó con su radiograbador de onda corta a 25 cuadras (2,5km) y yo no lo podía creer.

Por si tenés dudas mirá esto son 270 km con 2 watts 




y no me digan que es propagacion pues si...yo espero condiciones, no tengo apuro.

igual gracias por contestar...me parece que voy a tener que sacar esa modificacion de la parte moduladora de audio que me parece que me esta molestando y pondré un trafo convencional que ni sé donde conseguirlo jeje


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 17, 2015)

!!!!!!! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!!!!!, caro Don ESTEBAN555 , tenga en mente que la Antena es practicamente la responsable por TODO LO SUCESSO !!!, un singelo alanbre a pocos metros de lo solo no te sirve de nada ,asi recomendo que enpleye una antena dipolo de mea onda bien sintonizada con todo cariño  en la frequenzia de operación armada  ao menos 6 metros arriba del solo con un bueno cable coaxial de 75 OHmios de bajada y seguramente ustedes logras buenos contactos a larga distancia con pocos Wattios de tu QRP. 
Dejo aca uns proyectos para estudios , ! desejo que te sirva de ejenplo ! , recomendo tambiem mirar ese link aca : http://py2nfe.com/qrps.html y ese tambiem : http://members.home.nl/radiomorningstar/index1.htm .
!Fuerte abrazoz!
73/51.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 17, 2015)

Buenas a todos, espero que mi aporte pueda orientar a ESTEBAN555, mi experiencia, yo tengo un emisor de onda corta AM que "diseñé yo" en base a refritos de otros circuitos, en 12,000 Mhz (funcionando a cristal). El circuito, del que ya hablé en este foro, funciona a la perfección y da 1 W en AM de portadora pura.

Yo tengo un osciloscopio antiguo, un HAMEG HM112 versión Española, con este, monitorizo la señal de RF de salida y me sirve para ver la amplitud de salida y a partir de ahi, calcular la POTENCIA eléctrica que da el circuito. Claro, que si hay desadaptación de impedancias.. esta se reduce porque no se refleja en la antena.

Con este watio, un radioaficionado en Córdoba (España) usando su sofisticado equipamiento pudo recibirme, en condiciones precarias, pero lo hizo aún yo transmitiendo con una antena no del todo apta.

Lo ideal seria que utilizases condensadore variables, para esa potencia no tienen que ser metalicos... al poder elegir entre un gran abanico de capacidades puedes ajustar "al máximo" la impedancia de salida y adaptar tu transmisor a la antena a la perfección.  A lo mejor, ese es el problema que tienes. También te sugeriria monitorizar con un receptor de onda corta, tu emision en el entorno en el que emites... (ver hasta donde llegas).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 17, 2015)

Hola Don Andrxx , se no for de muchas molestias, ??  podrias ustedes subir aca los planos de tu transmissor de AM en ondas curtas que armaste con sucesso??
!!!!Muchas gracias !!!!!
!!!!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!!!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 17, 2015)

bueno muchas gracias por las respuestas a Daniel Lopes (por acá se escuchan mucho estaciones de brasil en 40m por la mañana) y a Andrxx por la info.

Todo me anima a seguir....estaba medio deprimido....

El que me está molestando es el transformador modulador...en verdad el circuito que puse al principio del post es un refrito Mío para tratar de eliminar el transformador de modulación porque es bastante molesto de fabricar y no se consigue comprar al menos en mi país (son cosas ya viejas)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2015)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> bueno muchas gracias por las respuestas a Daniel Lopes (por acá se escuchan mucho estaciones de brasil en 40m por la mañana) y a Andrxx por la info.
> 
> Todo me anima a seguir....estaba medio deprimido....
> 
> El que me está molestando es el transformador modulador...en verdad el circuito que puse al principio del post es un refrito Mío para tratar de eliminar el transformador de modulación porque es bastante molesto de fabricar y no se consigue comprar al menos en mi país (son cosas ya viejas)


!!!!NOoooo , no desanimes nunca estimado Don ESTEBAN555 , olvide de ves la depressión devido a  no tener logrado exicto imediato y parta para la peleya honbre !!! , seguramente ustedes gaña esa ,basta tener perseveranza en tu objectivo , y hablando en eso aun te recomendo premeramente armar una antena dipolo de mea onda bien sintonizada en la frequenzia de trabajo (7.151 MHz ) lo mas alto que possible del solo  , enpleye un bueno cable coaxial (RG059U)y listo .
Quanto a sacar un transformador de modulación de dejo aca una dica :  ustedes puede "inprovisar" uno de la seguinte manera : saque un transformador de fuerça con secundario de 12 + 12 Voltios por unos 500mA , la toma central ( "center tap") del secundario es conectado lo polo positivo de la  fuente de 12Voltios, en un extremo del secundario conectas la salida de lo amplificador de audio por meo de un capacitor electrolitico de 470uF X 16 Voltios , donde lo polo positivo dese capacitor es conectado a lo transformador y lo polo negativo a la salida del amplificador de audio , lo otro extremo del secundario conecte a la alimentación del colector del paso final de tu transmissor. Olvide lo primario dese transformador de modulación inprovisado  y tome cuidado para no tener curto circuito entre els. Te dejo aca mas algunas dirección mui util en ese tema : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...X&ved=0CCUQsARqFQoTCITe6Mvm5cYCFcQ7iAodGzsEeg y tanbiem ese aca : http://am-transmitter.blogspot.com.br/.
!!Listo , seguramente  haora puedes "modular" en AM  tu transmissor !!!!!
!!!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos , manteganos actualizados de los resultados !!!!!.
!!!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Jul 18, 2015)

Que bien eso del transformador !!! Eso es mas facil....voy  a conseguir uno !
Muy buen dato ....gracias por la ayuda...
Ya tengo el receptor armado me falta el transmisor para estar "on air" jeje
Saludos desde Argentina Buenos Aires - LU8ATK 
Esteban Pascazzi


----------



## elgriego (Jul 18, 2015)

Buenas tardes ESTEBAN555,Como dice mi amigo Daniel no te dejes desanimar,que bueno que aun alla gente incursionando en Am.

Pd, Ese circuito salio de la revistucha.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 19, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don Andrxx , se no for de muchas molestias, ??  podrias ustedes subir aca los planos de tu transmissor de AM en ondas curtas que armaste con sucesso??
> !!!!Muchas gracias !!!!!
> !!!!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!!!!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Si, de hecho, ya hablé de el en el foro... está hecho para oscilar con un cristal de 12,00 Mhz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si, de hecho, ya hablé de el en el foro... está hecho para oscilar con un cristal de 12,00 Mhz.


!!Muchas gracias Don Andrxx !! , mui Interesante lo circuito y igualmente  mui sensillo  ,?? pero lo capacitor "C6" (100nF) conectado entre lo colector del BD135 y tierra, ese  no estas equivocado ?? creo que la correcta conección es en la junción de lo choque RFC ("VK200")   con lo inductor "L1" (1mH) y lo capacitor ayustable "C4" (200 pF) para tierra .
Y quanto a lo audio,  ?? acaso ese ingresa en lo capacitor electrolitico "C5" (4,7uF)  que estas conectado en la base del BD135 y la otra punta estas volando  ??.
?? Y quanto a  lo resistor  de emissor del transistor oscilador  "Q1" ,  "R1" (10 K) , acaso ese no estas canbiado con lo resistor de polarización de base del mismo transistor ,  "R2" (220 R)??

Aproveitando lo poste dejo aca mas una dirección de un interesante TX en ondas curtas : http://www.oocities.org/swp807/ , desafortunadamente lo idioma original es en Ingles 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 20, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!Muchas gracias Don Andrxx !! , mui Interesante lo circuito y igualmente  mui sensillo  ,?? pero lo capacitor "C6" (100nF) conectado entre lo colector del BD135 y tierra, ese  no estas equivocado ?? creo que la correcta conección es en la junción de lo choque RFC ("VK200")   con lo inductor "L1" (1mH) y lo capacitor ayustable "C4" (200 pF) para tierra .
> Y quanto a lo audio,  ?? acaso ese ingresa en lo capacitor electrolitico "C5" (4,7uF)  que estas conectado en la base del BD135 y la otra punta estas volando  ??.
> ?? Y quanto a  lo resistor  de emissor del transistor oscilador  "Q1" ,  "R1" (10 K) , acaso ese no estas canbiado con lo resistor de polarización de base del mismo transistor ,  "R2" (220 R)??
> 
> ...



L1 va conectado a la salida de antena y a su vez a la salida de RF. Sobre L1, yo usé un choque de las fuentes de PC y me funcionó bien...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> L1 va conectado a la salida de antena y a su vez a la salida de RF. Sobre L1, yo usé un choque de las fuentes de PC y me funcionó bien...


Sip, entiendo quanto a lo inductor ,??  pero e quanto a las otras dudas que yo planteei ??
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 23, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Sip, entiendo quanto a lo inductor ,??  pero e quanto a las otras dudas que yo planteei ??
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Si, la entrada de audio se realiza a través de ese condensador... este a su vez hace que de module la base en amplitud, (visto con osciloscopio)... la calidad de audio es muy buena, si se aprecia distorsion, ajustar el condensador variable a fin de obtener la mayor profundidas y adaptación con antena.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 23, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Si, la entrada de audio se realiza a través de ese condensador... este a su vez hace que de module la base en amplitud, (visto con osciloscopio)... la calidad de audio es muy buena, si se aprecia distorsion, ajustar el condensador variable a fin de obtener la mayor profundidas y adaptación con antena.


!Sip ! , que bueno  ?? y que me dice sobre los resistores de base y emissor del transistor oscilador mui probablemente  canbiados entre si ??  .
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## uhf35 (Jul 23, 2015)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> bueno muchas gracias por las respuestas a Daniel Lopes (por acá se escuchan mucho estaciones de brasil en 40m por la mañana) y a Andrxx por la info.
> 
> Todo me anima a seguir....estaba medio deprimido....
> 
> El que me está molestando es el transformador modulador...en verdad el circuito que puse al principio del post es un refrito Mío para tratar de eliminar el transformador de modulación porque es bastante molesto de fabricar y no se consigue comprar al menos en mi país (son cosas ya viejas)



Yo tengo funcionando el Radio Diablo de 3 W (el plano salta al toque por Google en un sitio 20m.com) y por ahora uso un driver de bafle que tiene 1.1/18 Ohm y zafa bastante bien. Me tira un poco mucho abajo la corriente de paso que va hacia el IRF520 pero la modulación (con un ampli TDA2003) es un lujo. Así (y con 12 volts, no llego a 13.8 por el trafo de fuente que uso), me tira 1.8 watts. Si bajo con un PTC, para probar, la resistencia sobre el choque que alimenta la salida, me entrega los 3 watts e incluso más, pero concuerdo en que el tema transformador de mod es... todo un tema. Eso sí, creo que tu problema principal es que no adaptas las impedancias entre etapas, de ahí el rendimiento bajísimo.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 23, 2015)

Buenos días.

Para que no andes a "ciegas", puedes montar este pequeño circuito...



Con el podrás medir la potencia de salida sobre 50Ω

Lo conectas a la salida de Antena de tu Transmisor, la salida de la Sonda la conectas al Voltímetro.

Para calcular la potencia... V^2/100  (Voltaje al cuadrado/100)

El Diodo es uno de Germanio, OA90 o similar.

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 24, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Sip ! , que bueno  ?? y que me dice sobre los resistores de base y emissor del transistor oscilador mui probablemente  canbiados entre si ??  .
> !Fuerte abrazoz !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



ES VERDAD! Me equivoqué al hacer el diagrama, *R1 es de 1 KΩ no de 10.

De hecho, *el circuito base del oscilador lo saqué de aquí... (ver adjunto).

Lo único que hice fué  modificar los valores de los condensadores para que oscilase el cristal bien en 12,0 Mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> ES VERDAD! Me equivoqué al hacer el diagrama, *R1 es de 1 KΩ no de 10.
> 
> De hecho, *el circuito base del oscilador lo saqué de aquí... (ver adjunto).
> 
> Lo único que hice fué  modificar los valores de los condensadores para que oscilase el cristal bien en 12,0 Mhz


!!!Que bueno , pero aun no acuerdo con lo valor del resistor de polarización de base (220R)!!! 





uhf35 dijo:


> Yo tengo funcionando el Radio Diablo de 3 W (el plano salta al toque por Google en un sitio 20m.com) y por ahora uso un driver de bafle que tiene 1.1/18 Ohm y zafa bastante bien. Me tira un poco mucho abajo la corriente de paso que va hacia el IRF520 pero la modulación (con un ampli TDA2003) es un lujo. Así (y con 12 volts, no llego a 13.8 por el trafo de fuente que uso), me tira 1.8 watts. Si bajo con un PTC, para probar, la resistencia sobre el choque que alimenta la salida, me entrega los 3 watts e incluso más, pero concuerdo en que el tema transformador de mod es... todo un tema. Eso sí, creo que tu problema principal es que no adaptas las impedancias entre etapas, de ahí el rendimiento bajísimo.
> 
> Saludos.


!!Hola Don uhf35 ,Mucho interesante tudo sobre lo que aclaras arriba !!  ,haora se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias ustedes subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico de tu transmissor "Radio Diablo" ??.
?? Que antena es enpleyada para transmitir , y qual es lo alcançe a la redonda de tu emisora  ??
!Muchas gracias , fuerte abrazo !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!Que bueno , pero aun no acuerdo con lo valor del resistor de polarización de base (220R)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daniel, pues al final fue fallo mio... la resistencia es de 10 kΩ, el circuito emite, no es broma, de hecho, voy a grabar un video para que se vea...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 26, 2015)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, pues al final fue fallo mio... la resistencia es de 10 kΩ, el circuito emite, no es broma, de hecho, voy a grabar un video para que se vea...


Jajajajajajajaja  mui tranquilo Don Andrxx mira , entiendo que los correctos valores son : resistor de polarización de base (R2)= 10Khomios y lo resistor de polarización de emissor(R1) = 220 Ohmios..
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 26, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja  mui tranquilo Don Andrxx mira , entiendo que los correctos valores son : resistor de polarización de base (R2)= 10Khomios y lo resistor de polarización de emissor(R1) = 220 Ohmios..
> !Fuerte abrazoz !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Si, exacto, esos son los valores que yo uso, y el oscilador arranca.

AHORA, me di cuenta que la resistencia de 10 Kohm deberia haber sido de 1 K


----------



## faber235 (Abr 24, 2020)

Supongo que todo el mundo abandonó éste tema hace tiempo a juzgar por el día de su primer post, yo recién lo veo buscando como modular por fuente ese mismo equipito que a decir verdad la primera vez que tuve contacto con él estaba funcionando perfectamente en 80m, 3.5 MHz, el gran problema era el transformador de modulación. 

Pues aquí hay unas precisas indicaciones para usar algún transformador disponible de los que tendremos en el cajon de materiales :






						Transformadore de alimentación en modulación. LU6ETJ. Argentina
					

LU6ETJ/Miguel Ghezzi. Transformadores de modulación con transformadores de poder.



					lu6etj.host-argentina.com.ar
				




Saludos a todos y lamento llegar tan tarde, con éste tema de la cuarentena volví a mis viejos hábitos y hobbies.
Abrazo para todos.
Fabian.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 25, 2020)

Buenas tardes, tras años leo el mensaje y hago unos añadidos, a mi circuito le añadí el mismo modulador que usaba el transmisor de AM qrp de la revista nueva electrónica, es el que sale aquí.





__





						Transmisor AM NUEVA ELECTRONICA
					

Buenas chicos hoy os presento este montaje, creo que en Internet no existe, con el, se puede armar un transmisor de AM en la banda de 500 a 1600 kHz con una potencia de salida de 300 mW aproximadamente sin modular.  Su realización es sencilla, sólo hay que bobinar L1 y L2, L1 es la bobina...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Básicamente, el truco es alimentar el circuito con la salida del modulador, en este caso, yo comprobé que la alimentación caia a la mitad pero el audio era de alta calidad.

Luego después, conseguí unos despieces de un transmisor CB de 27 Mhz de Carkit, aproveché el modulador para probar el circuito, básicamente, se trata de un amplificador de audio y de un transformador de modulación, el audio, un poco agudo pero con buena calidad. La potencia de salida usando un BD135 de "los antiguos" sobre 1 W. Es capaz de encender una bombilla con sólo RF.

Una anécdota, con ese transmisor logré llegar desde un pueblo de Jaén hasta Córdoba (en España), un buen amigo radioaficionado usando una antena gap titan y un receptor multibanda logró recibir la señal ¡A 150 Km!


----------



## faber235 (Abr 25, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes, tras años leo el mensaje y hago unos añadidos, a mi circuito le añadí el mismo modulador que usaba el transmisor de AM qrp de la revista nueva electrónica, es el que sale aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andrxx  gracias por el circuito, estaba buscando algo asi, consegui esto en internet que tiene algo parecido aunque las dispocisiones de los transistores es un poco distinta  





__





						A low power AM transmitter for the broadcast band
					

Detailed instructions to build and operate a low-powered AM transmitter so that antique radios have something to tune in.



					www.geojohn.org
				




creo que la modulacion por trafo es un poco mejor pero es una opinion mia nomas.
por lo que veo el tema sigue activo jeje... 
Saludos desde Argentina!!


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 25, 2020)

Bueno, este es mi prototipo pilotado a cristal en 12 Mhz, emitiendo en 11,998, se observa el transformador de modulación y el preamplificador de audio de CARKIT con transistores de germanio AD161/AD162, por cierto, cuando acerco el oido al transformador de modulación y a los transistores oigo un poco la música 
También dejo un video del desempeño del transmisor, si notan el audio distorsionado es que el exceso de señal sobrecarga el receptor... al alejarme se escucha limpio y nítido... siento que se vea asi pero es que lo he grabado en horizontal y youtube me lo pone en vertical.


----------



## faber235 (Abr 25, 2020)

guau, esa plaqueta con ad161/62 es prehistorica!!!  jajaja... tuve un ampli de 12w con esos tr que andaba muy lindo, tenia unos bajos buenisimos.
si, suele distorcionar estando cerca.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 26, 2020)

faber235 dijo:


> guau, esa plaqueta con ad161/62 es prehistorica!!!  jajaja... tuve un ampli de 12w con esos tr que andaba muy lindo, tenia unos bajos buenisimos.
> si, suele distorcionar estando cerca.


Buenas, pues efectivamente es parte del modulador de un kit que se vendía en España para montar una emisora CB 27 MHZ de 3 o de 8 W, el modulo de 3 W usaba el transistor BD124 de los que conservo unos cuantos sacados de una tienda de electrónica que iba a cerrar. La modulación se hacía a través del transformador y puedo asegurar que la calidad de sonido es impresionante. La "emisora" en resumen es un oscilador a cristal seguido de un buffer amplificador y una fase final trabajando en clase C amplificando sólo la portadora con un circuito resonante a 12 Mhz en el colector. Todo el conjunto se modula con el audio proviniente del transformador.

Yo animo a que todo el mundo interesado en este tema haga experimentos y los comparta, más en estos momentos de cuarentena.


----------

